# Free App Wall Blocking TAM



## tripod (Jun 18, 2016)

What is this? Frequently now TAM is blocked by a page saying support this page, click on one of these free apps. Well hell no! 

Looks like belongs to something like dk partners. I'm using Safari and iPad.

Sometimes have to clear history to get back to TAM unmolested. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I've never seen this.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Do you have adblock installed? Is your browser set to block popups? And set browser to block cookies.


----------



## tripod (Jun 18, 2016)

I have Adbloc installed on the desk PC, but not on my phone or iPad. So, maybe that's the next step. Same thing pops up on Drudgereport too. Sure are a bunch of inventive little cretins out there.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I've noticed it the last few days. Seems to have taken the place of the white page. Very annoying. 

My current iPad doesn't support ad block but the new one I'm getting will.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

tripod said:


> I have Adbloc installed on the desk PC, but not on my phone or iPad. So, maybe that's the next step. Same thing pops up on Drudgereport too. Sure are a bunch of inventive little cretins out there.




Last week i had to switch Drudge apps. The one i was using for more than a year sudden was taking over my phone with popups and redirects.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Openminded said:


> I've noticed it the last few days. Seems to have taken the place of the white page. Very annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> My current iPad doesn't support ad block but the new one I'm getting will.




Which one are you getting? My wife's Bd is coming up and i want to get her a new ipad.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

My BD is coming up as well and that's what I'm getting myself. 

I think I want the smaller iPad Pro instead of the Air. There are a billion photos and videos of my grandchildren on my current iPad and it can't handle all of them. 

I have the current iPhone and a two year old Mac Air and I like having those photos and videos immediately sync to all my devices without effort on my part but my old iPad is starting to lag behind. I'm hoping a new one will fix that.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

3 weeks ago i installed a pi-hole

https://pi-hole.net/

almost all ad's blocked everywhere on my home network.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

If you are using Android based there is the new vulnerability causing issues on 900 million devices. Might not even be TAM or any other site you are using.

http://blog.checkpoint.com/2016/08/07/quadrooter/


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

If you notice an ad that is causing redirects or is inappropriate, there are a couple things that we would need from you guys in order to get the ad team to try and block this from showing up completely on the site:

1- A screenshot of the ad/redirecting message
2- The full URL to the ad or the redirecting page
3- Your geo location
4- What browser and device were you on when you saw this ad/redirect. 

Thanks,
Sheena


----------

